# Car not accelerating like it’s supposed to



## slademills (Feb 24, 2021)

everytime I go to accelerate my car takes a sec a go and feels sorta rough,rpm goes high then usual too. I have an oil and transmission leak im getting fixed and also 2 motor mounts too. Only one code and it was p2261 but hasn’t came back in 2 weeks. I’ve cleaned throttle body and it was bad 1st time and second time it was a little bit bad which was 2,3 weeks apart.


----------



## Cruzin2011 (Jul 5, 2020)

slademills said:


> everytime I go to accelerate my car takes a sec a go and feels sorta rough,rpm goes high then usual too. I have an oil and transmission leak im getting fixed and also 2 motor mounts too. Only one code and it was p2261 but hasn’t came back in 2 weeks. I’ve cleaned throttle body and it was bad 1st time and second time it was a little bit bad which was 2,3 weeks apart.


Might want to try this post... it’s long but updated on the first answer.









Hesitation...GONE!


UPDATE: For those that don't want to read through the 2348972347892 pages of this thread, we have found that the following plugs seem to work best in the 1.4-Liter engines: -BKR8EIX-2668 (iridium plugs), expect ~10-15k regaps on these, ~40-50k overall life. -BKR7E-4644 (nickel/copper plugs)...




www.cruzetalk.com





I had the P2261 error after a upgrading to a bigger turbo with a stronger spring in the BPV.... the code says there is a mechanical issue wit the turbo bypass valve. I replaced the line goes to it. Took apart the valve and checked the diaphragm inside it and nothing showed up as being a problem so just disabled the code with my tuning software and it has been fine. Even with the CEL on it ran great.


----------



## slademills (Feb 24, 2021)

Cruzin2011 said:


> Might want to try this post... it’s long but updated on the first answer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ll try that out, it’s very tricky because I did just get a new turbocharger and then that came up. Hasn’t really been the same lately, I just got a new coil pack but yea doesn’t have the same take off it should but I’ll definitely give those a try!


----------



## Cruzin2011 (Jul 5, 2020)

slademills said:


> I’ll try that out, it’s very tricky because I did just get a new turbocharger and then that came up. Hasn’t really been the same lately, I just got a new coil pack but yea doesn’t have the same take off it should but I’ll definitely give those a try!


Did the coil pack have dialectic grease inside the boots? If not that might cause an issue. 

Good luck on finding it out!


----------

